# Installer X11 sous Jaguar :problème !



## McSailor (22 Juin 2004)

Bonjour à tous,

Après lecture du hors série d'Avosmac sur l'Open-Source, j'ai cherché à télécharger une version antérieure à 1.0. de X11 car je suis sous OS 10.2.8.
Après avoir échoué dans le téléchargement de la version beta 0.3. pour OS 1O.2.8. chez Download.com et Version Tracker, j'ai fini par trouver dans les feedbacks de la version beta 0.3. chez Version Tracker l'adresse suivante : http://www.chemistry.ucsc.edu/~wgscott/xtal/page1.html.

J'ai téléchargé la 40 taine d'Mo ! J'ai obtenu un package intitulé : /X-windows.dmg + SDK.dmg for Mac OSX/. Il s'est installé "avec succès"... mais nulle icône X11 nulle part : ni dans /Application:, ni dans /Utilitaires/.

Est-ce qu'il est possible de la récupérer ? Ou sinon, comment faire pour désinstaller afin de récupérer les précieux Mo !!!...

Merci à ceux qui pourraient m'aider.


----------



## tatouille (23 Juin 2004)

McSailor a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Après lecture du hors série d'Avosmac sur l'Open-Source, j'ai cherché à télécharger une version antérieure à 1.0. de X11 car je suis sous OS 10.2.8.
> Après avoir échoué dans le téléchargement de la version beta 0.3. pour OS 1O.2.8. chez Download.com et Version Tracker, j'ai fini par trouver dans les feedbacks de la version beta 0.3. chez Version Tracker l'adresse suivante : http://www.chemistry.ucsc.edu/~wgscott/xtal/page1.html.
> ...



je t'ai envoyé un priv message si tu veux toutes les explications
et recuperer ce qu'il te manque


----------



## darkelphe (16 Août 2004)

Bonjour

j'ai le meme problème que Tartouille. Pouriez vous m'aider.

Merci

AF


----------



## tatouille (16 Août 2004)

darkelphe a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> j'ai le meme problème que Tartouille. Pouriez vous m'aider.
> 
> ...



moi je n'ai aucun problème  

si vous voulez une full installation utiliser xdarwin
ou télécharger la dist gnu-darwin qui contient xdarwin


----------



## darkelphe (16 Août 2004)

dsl tartouille
je me suis trompé en notant le pseudo en fait g pas touver le logiciel X11 pour jaguar pourai tu m'aider

Merci
@+

AF


----------

